# Low, medium and high gluten flour



## pengyou (Mar 30, 2012)

There is a wholesale store for restaurants not far from my home.  They sell3 kinds of flour - low, medium and high gluten flour.  Can someone tell me which one is most suitable for what purpose?  Also, what is the shelf life of each?  I am thinking of buying a vacuum sealer to put them in smaller bags.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2012)

High gluten flours are good for breads.  The gluten gives the bread a more chewy texture.  Low gluten flours are better for cakes and pastries.  Medium gluten flours are what make purpose flour.

If the flours are whole wheat, they should be stored in the freezer to prevent their going rancid.  

Place all regular flours in the freezer for 72 hours to ensure any insect larva are killed.  They do not have to be stored in the freezer.

Regular flours should last a long time, months or years, if stored properly.


----------



## pengyou (Apr 15, 2012)

What about cookies?  High, medium or low gluten?  esp. the famous nestle toll house cookies


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2012)

pengyou said:


> What about cookies?  High, medium or low gluten?  esp. the famous nestle toll house cookies



Medium protein (all purpose) flour for cookies.


----------

